# Prototypenbau - Funktionsmuster



## nuts (21. August 2014)

Fettes Danke an HSC-Zerspanung für das Fräsen der Teile für unser erstes Funktionsmuster. Inzwischen sind alle Teile gefräst, die ersten bereits bei Jürgen angekommen, ab sofort geht es also rund - muss es auch, denn bereits am Dienstag beginnt die Eurobike!

In diesem Thread halten wir euch mit Bildern auf dem Laufenden, ob auch alles zusammen passt, wie am Computer geplant...


----------



## SebT-Rex (21. August 2014)

Hier gitb es jetzt in den nächsten Tagen nahezu die "Echtzeit" Produktion des ICB 2.0 Funktionsmuster. Den Anfang machen die Frästeile, hier geht ein riesengroßes Dankeschön an Christian von www.hsc-zerspanung.de , ohne seinen Support gäbe es keine Funktionsmuster!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (21. August 2014)

Weiter geht es, alle Teile sind da. Der Rohrsatz wird sich zur Zeichnung unterscheiden, die vorhanden Rohre von Fanes und Co waren schlicht zu kurz;-)


----------



## SebT-Rex (21. August 2014)

Fast fertig ;-)


----------



## foreigner (21. August 2014)

Mh, Alu frisch aus der Fräse ist immer schön.
Schöne Dämpferwahl !


----------



## konsti-d (21. August 2014)

Bedeutet das ein neuer Rohrsatz für´s neue Rad ist gesetzt? Oder hattet ihr grad einfach nichts anderes rumliegen?


----------



## SebT-Rex (21. August 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> Bedeutet das ein neuer Rohrsatz für´s neue Rad ist gesetzt? Oder hattet ihr grad einfach nichts anderes rumliegen?


Der rohrsatz für das Endprodukt wird noch bestimmt bzw. aktuell in der Designdiskussion erarbeitet. Wir hatten einfach keinen passenden Rohrsatz aus der aktuellen Serie, diese sind bereits alle abgelängt!


----------



## Enginejunk (21. August 2014)

sehr pornös, bitte en video der schweissarbeiten. berufsbedingt bin ich dauer-alu-schweiss-geil.... 

PS: der rahmen mit geraden rohren könnte auch richtig heiss aussehen....


----------



## SebT-Rex (21. August 2014)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> sehr pornös, bitte en video der schweissarbeiten. berufsbedingt bin ich dauer-alu-schweiss-geil....
> 
> PS: der rahmen mit geraden rohren könnte auch richtig heiss aussehen....


Ich bin ab morgen früh bei und werde ihn beim Hinterbau komplett begleiten. und dann wird die Mofa zusammen geschraubt, da freue ich mich auch schon drauf. ich persönlich finde diese ganz einfache Optik (hätte fast cleanen Look geschrieben..) auch echt schick, mal schauen wie das Komplettbike wirkt..


----------



## nuts (21. August 2014)

Ich komm noch nicht klar. Entweder unser Zerspaner hat kleine Hände, oder die Dinger sind riiiieesig


----------



## Speziazlizt (21. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich komm noch nicht klar. Entweder unser Zerspaner hat kleine Hände, oder die Dinger sind riiiieesig



Kinderarbeit - soll ja nix kosten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (21. August 2014)

Das Joke wird definitiv sehr riesig


----------



## SebT-Rex (21. August 2014)

So Kinners, Rohre sind geschnitten und eingespannt, Dr. Jü hat um 18:21Uhr den ersten Schweißpunkt gesetzt! Später mehr!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2014)

Hoffe ich doch das er später noch mehr gesetzt hat 

G.


----------



## konsti-d (21. August 2014)

Wieso habt ihr das Unterrohr so arg hoch angesetzt? Ist das sein Stil oder wegen Freigängigkeit der Gabel nicht anders möglich?


----------



## Enginejunk (21. August 2014)

der rahmen mit geraden rohren gefällt..... un wegen unterrohr, da kommt doch sicherlich noch ne versteifung ran.  komm grad nich auf den namen...


----------



## konsti-d (21. August 2014)

Gusset?


-Ok, wenn ich mir andere Räder so anschau, scheint das so nötig zu sein.
Freut mich da mal einen Einblick zu bekommen! Echt interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (22. August 2014)

So schauts aus, der Hauptrahmen ist fertig, heute Nachmittag gibt es Bilder vom Hinterbau!


----------



## Enginejunk (22. August 2014)

sieht aus als hätte jürgen das schonmal gemacht.....


----------



## Speziazlizt (22. August 2014)

Stellt ihr auf der Eurobike schon ein zusammengebautes - prinzipiell fahrfertiges Rad hin? Wäre ja mal interessant ob man zwischen den verschiedenen Lagerungen bei gleichem Dämpfer(druck) einen Unterschied im Ansprechverhalten spüren kann. Gut schaut´s aus.


----------



## pezolived (22. August 2014)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> sieht aus als hätte jürgen das schonmal gemacht.....



Man könnte fast meinen, das hadder geübt!


----------



## Fladder72 (22. August 2014)

Den LichtBogen hat er raus, keine Frage...


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. August 2014)

So, es ist müühsam, aber wir bleiben dran! Bis später!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. August 2014)

Bin ja mal gespannt wann der erste Kommentar zum Dämpfer kommt


----------



## Speziazlizt (22. August 2014)

Wollte/sollte der Hinterbau noch nicht fertig sein?


----------



## Enginejunk (22. August 2014)

ich hätte fast bock bei alutech zu arbeiten als schweisser...  aber dann will ich den speedglas mt grossem sichtfenster...


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. August 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Wollte/sollte der Hinterbau noch nicht fertig sein?


sollte schon, wollte aber nicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (22. August 2014)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> ich hätte fast bock bei alutech zu arbeiten als schweisser...  aber dann will ich den speedglas mt grossem sichtfenster...


Bewerbungen an den Jü direkt, großen Helm muss Du dir erarbeiten..


----------



## Enginejunk (22. August 2014)

och, den grossen helm hab ich zuhause liegen...  aber das wäre en traum... sucht er wirklich schweisser?


----------



## ONE78 (22. August 2014)

Sieht doch schonmal gut aus! Aber wenn ihr die rohre nicht vom fanes habt, warum macht ihr dann da auch son hängebauch dran?


----------



## Enginejunk (22. August 2014)

könnte vom fanes XXL sein (wurde ja mal angefragt und gekauft wenn ich das noch richtig weiss) 
von daher wurde das rohr auf die passende länge gefräst und benutzt. 

so vermute ich zumindest.


----------



## ONE78 (22. August 2014)

Von mir aus kann das rad auch in raw bleiben


----------



## Enginejunk (22. August 2014)

warum immer RAW? ich finds grässlich...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (22. August 2014)

Der Rahmen gefällt mir so wie er ist, wenn da ein passender hinterbau dazu kommt könnte man das so lassen.


----------



## ONE78 (22. August 2014)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> warum immer RAW? ich finds grässlich...


Hab andere bikes mit farbe und furs feierabendrundenkellerbike brauch ich nix buntes. Die farbe sieht man eh nur wenns neu ist, danach isses einfach in gebrauch, also dreckig.


----------



## Plumpssack (22. August 2014)

Hauptrahmen ist doch perfekt so wie er ist wer braucht schon Hydroforming und Nachbearbeitung, so sieht das Bike irgendwie so aus, als würde es funktionieren, praktisch und roh, form follows function, ohne hässlich zu sein.
Auch wenn Superturbos Zeichnungen echt super sind
Die Frästeile sehen auch super aus, nur die Dämpferverlängerung kommt mir etwas grobschlächtig vor..hat bisschen was von nem Hufeisen für nen Diplodocus Dino oderso..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (22. August 2014)

IT'S DONE!! (gute Nacht)


----------



## Plumpssack (22. August 2014)

Ok ich nehm das mit der Dämpfererlängerung zurück, montiert siehts super aus! Noch etwas rundere Rohre am Hinterbau (ca. wie die Oberohr/Sitzrohr Strebe) und der Rest kann so bleiben. Ich kaufs. Selbst das Blech hat irgendwie was, so roh wie's ist.


----------



## Brainman (22. August 2014)

Nicht schlecht, kann so bleiben


----------



## hnx (22. August 2014)

Der Steuerrohrbereich ist ja mal massiv.


----------



## Enginejunk (22. August 2014)

jo, bleibt so. Lenkwinkel sieht aber so steil aus.


----------



## ONE78 (22. August 2014)

Ohne umwerferaufnahme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (22. August 2014)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> jo, bleibt so. Lenkwinkel sieht aber so steil aus.


Falls du dich auf das Bild beziehst, auf dem der Rahmen eingespannt ist: Ich glaube da ist der Rahmen zu weit nach vorne gekippt.
Allerdings wäre dann der Dämpfer nicht waagerecht, wenn's Bike steht. Noja wär irgendwie auch egal ich mag den Rahmen grad echt


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. August 2014)

Welche Lagervariante ist das? Oder wird das nicht verraten zwecks Blindtest?


----------



## konsti-d (22. August 2014)

macht Hoffnung das Teil. So schon schön!


----------



## rass (23. August 2014)

Sieht wirklich gut aus!


----------



## Nduro (23. August 2014)

Gefällt mir.


----------



## ice_bear (23. August 2014)

find ich für den ersten Proto richtig gelungen


----------



## Fladder72 (23. August 2014)

Im Funktionsmuster sieht das Y-Blech gar nicht mal so wild aus. Kann mir vorstellen, dass es im fertig aufgebautes Bike sogar noch weniger auffällt.


----------



## dkc-live (23. August 2014)

Sieht geil aus. Dieses Blech im Hinterbau hat auch was!


----------



## Plumpssack (23. August 2014)

Ich hab da zwar eigentlich keine Ahnung von sowas, aber bringt das "dünne" Blech mit dieser langen Gabelung überhaupt wirklich was bezüglich Steifigkeit? Ich stell mir so ein Blech halt so weich vor, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass es wirklich einen Unterschied macht das wezulassen.
Durch die Gabelung sieht das so aus, als würde es in der Praxis auch in sich ziemlich federn und unten ist es ja eh nur auf einer Seite angeschweißt...


----------



## xTr3Me (23. August 2014)

Schaut gut aus, dennoch hoffe ich, dass es so nicht kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (23. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bin ja mal gespannt wann der erste Kommentar zum Dämpfer kommt



Sehr guter Dämpfer


----------



## FloriLori (23. August 2014)

Geiles Teil


----------



## nuts (23. August 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich hab da zwar eigentlich keine Ahnung von sowas, aber bringt das "dünne" Blech mit dieser langen Gabelung überhaupt wirklich was bezüglich Steifigkeit? Ich stell mir so ein Blech halt so weich vor, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass es wirklich einen Unterschied macht das wezulassen.
> Durch die Gabelung sieht das so aus, als würde es in der Praxis auch in sich ziemlich federn und unten ist es ja eh nur auf einer Seite angeschweißt...



Das Blech ist unbedingt notwendig: Stell Dir mal vor, wie der Dämpfer die Sitzstreben sonst nach oben wegdrücken würde, wenn diese nur an den Ausfallenden verbunden werden. Das Blech wird (beim Einfedern) auf Zug belastet, und das kann es ganz gut. Für Verwindung ist es nicht ideal, aber es ist ja auch bisher nur eine schnelle, einfache Lösung für das Funktionsmuster. Kommt so nicht in Serie, würde mindestens noch hübsch gemacht - im Designthread haben wir aber bereits ein paar ziemlich heiße Entwürfe, bin optimistisch, dass wir da noch weiter kommen.


----------



## Kharne (23. August 2014)

@nuts: Kannst du bitte die ganzen abgeschlossenen Thread zumachen, sonst entsteht hier wieder wie beim ICB 1  ne Diskussion an allen Fronten über das gleiche Thema


----------



## dkc-live (24. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Das Blech ist unbedingt notwendig: Stell Dir mal vor, wie der Dämpfer die Sitzstreben sonst nach oben wegdrücken würde, wenn diese nur an den Ausfallenden verbunden werden. Das Blech wird (beim Einfedern) auf Zug belastet, und das kann es ganz gut. Für Verwindung ist es nicht ideal, aber es ist ja auch bisher nur eine schnelle, einfache Lösung für das Funktionsmuster. Kommt so nicht in Serie, würde mindestens noch hübsch gemacht - im Designthread haben wir aber bereits ein paar ziemlich heiße Entwürfe, bin optimistisch, dass wir da noch weiter kommen.


Ich find die Zustrebe echt schick. Vielleicht noch ein bisschen biegen. Ich würde den Rahmen so fahren. Vielleicht noch schick gepulvert.

Kann man das Loch zwischen Tretlager und Hauptlager nicht so groß machen, dass ein Ersatzschlauch oder Multitool reinpasst?


----------



## Plumpssack (24. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Kann man das Loch zwischen Tretlager und Hauptlager nicht so groß machen, dass ein Ersatzschlauch oder Multitool reinpasst?


Dann brauchste aber noch ein werkzeug um während der Tour das Multitool auszubuddeln


----------



## GrillMeister (24. August 2014)

Rahmen sieht gut genug aus. So bauen und ab dafür.


----------



## Loewe79 (24. August 2014)

Ich würde, wenn möglich, die Strebe zwischen Sitz- und Oberrohr, parallel zum Dämpfer gestalten.


----------



## konsti-d (24. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Das Blech ist unbedingt notwendig: Stell Dir mal vor, wie der Dämpfer die Sitzstreben sonst nach oben wegdrücken würde, wenn diese nur an den Ausfallenden verbunden werden. Das Blech wird (beim Einfedern) auf Zug belastet, und das kann es ganz gut. Für Verwindung ist es nicht ideal, aber es ist ja auch bisher nur eine schnelle, einfache Lösung für das Funktionsmuster. Kommt so nicht in Serie, würde mindestens noch hübsch gemacht - im Designthread haben wir aber bereits ein paar ziemlich heiße Entwürfe, bin optimistisch, dass wir da noch weiter kommen.


das müsste auf jeden Fall so stark ausgeführt sein, dass es nicht mal aus Unachtsamkeit verbiegt.

So mal blöd gefragt: Wenn nur der Zug wichtig ist, könnte man dann auch nen Draht oder ne Art Speiche oder sowas nehmen. Wär verrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (25. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bin ja mal gespannt wann der erste Kommentar zum Dämpfer kommt


Bloß nicht diesen völlig unnötigen Elektronik-Schrott.
Macht ja auch total Sinn: Wir bauen ein möglichst einfaches Eingelenkbike wegen der großen Zuverlässigkeit und Wartungsarmut und dann kommt da ein Elektro-Dämpfer rein. 
Ne, braucht man sich aber eh nicht aufregen, Mehrheitsfähig ist das Ding eh nicht.


----------



## nuts (25. August 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> das müsste auf jeden Fall so stark ausgeführt sein, dass es nicht mal aus Unachtsamkeit verbiegt.
> 
> So mal blöd gefragt: Wenn nur der Zug wichtig ist, könnte man dann auch nen Draht oder ne Art Speiche oder sowas nehmen. Wär verrückt.



Leider ist nicht nur Zug nötig, denn wir federn ja auch nicht nur ein. Der Hinterbau ist da ganz schön vielen unterschiedlichen Belastungen ausgesetzt, je nach Fahrsituation. Deshalb wird das Blech auch quer zur Fahrtrichtung belastet (z.B. wenn sich der Hinterbau verwindet und einfedert, dann gibt es eine Querkraft vom Dämpfer und Torsion vom Hinterrad. Beides wird letzten Endes nur durch das Hauptlager unterbunden, also müssen die Kräfte irgendwie von dem Drehpunkt der dämpferverlängerung runter zum Hauptlager...


----------



## SofusCorn (25. August 2014)

Also ich hab mir diese Dämpferverlängerung furchtbar hässlich lang vorgestellt. Aber so siehts echt schick aus.


----------



## Enginejunk (26. August 2014)

warum sind eigentlich die kettenstreben gestückelt? (die linke ist sogar krumm).


----------



## knogi (26. August 2014)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> warum sind eigentlich die kettenstreben gestückelt? (die linke ist sogar krumm).


Wird wohl ein Knick drin sein damit die Kurbel vorbeigeht.


----------



## nuts (26. August 2014)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> warum sind eigentlich die kettenstreben gestückelt? (die linke ist sogar krumm).


Weil auf die Schnelle das Rohr nicht zu biegen war, ohne dass der Querschnitt irgendwie schräg wird oder es beult


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (26. August 2014)




----------



## MarcellKueppers (26. August 2014)

@nuts bitte ein gescheites Bild vom Aufbau am Stand

sehe so wenig auf dem von Basti


----------



## mikefize (26. August 2014)

Erster Stop morgen Früh sobald ich in Friedrichshafen bin  Bin schon gespannt


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2014)

Das ist so geil  






G.


----------



## Speziazlizt (27. August 2014)

Aufgebaut schaut´s so aus:


----------



## foreigner (27. August 2014)

Saß schon mal jemand drauf? Erster Eindruck?
Wobei die fehlenden Pedale lassen darauf nicht schließen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. August 2014)

Naja, fahren ist ja eh nicht, weil noch nicht wärmebehandelt. Da bruachts auch kein Pedale 
War das beim ICB 1.0 nicht genau so?


----------



## foreigner (27. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Saß schon mal jemand drauf? Erster Eindruck?


Gut, das war mir jetzt nicht bewusst.


----------



## cdF600 (27. August 2014)

Warum das Magura-Gedönse?


----------



## foreigner (27. August 2014)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Warum das Magura-Gedönse?


Ist beim Proto ja erstmal egal, was noch irgendwo für Teile herumlagen.
Aber wenn schon der Magura kram, dann hätte auch eine MT7 dran gehört 
Wobei auf einem Bild (nicht eingebaut) ja auch ein CCDB CS zu sehen war. Der wäre schon geiler gewesen. Auch für die Messe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. August 2014)

Ich denke mal eher dass der Herr PM neugierig war wie die e-Dämpfer funktionieren und von Magura ein paar Muster geordert hat. Ich finde die Dinger auch durchaus interessant. Aber ich probier Dinge ja auch lieber erstmal aus bevor ich sage "so'n Mist braucht kein Mensch"


----------



## foreigner (27. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich denke mal eher dass der Herr PM neugierig war wie die e-Dämpfer funktionieren und von Magura ein paar Muster geordert hat. Ich finde die Dinger auch durchaus interessant. Aber ich probier Dinge ja auch lieber erstmal aus bevor ich sage "so'n Mist braucht kein Mensch"


Ja, ich auch. Allerdings gibt es Ausnahmen. Ich weiß auch Dinge, die ich absolut nicht haben möchte. Dazu gehört Elektrik und Elektronik am Fahrrad. Bei mir kommt maximal eine Lampe dran. Dann ist Schluss.
Außerdem ist bei dem Dämpfer doch schon vorher eigentlich klar, was er kann und was nicht. Es ist ein Dämpfer der für CC sicher absolut in Ordnung ist und da vielleicht auch seine Berechtigung hat.
Aber nur weil man ein Ventil elektrisch ansteuert wird aus einem sehr einfach aufgebauten, wenig potenten Dämpfer kein Wunderfahrwerk in Sachen Performance. Es ist nämlich ansonsten  die gleiche, einfache Technik drin, wie im normalen Magura Dämpfer. Gegen einen Bos Kirk oder CCDB Inline  hat das Ding gar keine Chance (und auch nicht gegen Monarch Plus oder Float X). Um das zu wissen muss man nicht erst testen. Zumindest wenn man bischen Ahnung von Dämpfern hat. 
Aber natürlich kann man das gerne mal aus Interesse probieren, wie sich so ein Ding fährt. für das Bike ist es von der Dämpfer-Kategorie aber sicher der falsche.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. August 2014)

Mag sein. Ich wüßte trotzdem gerne ob sie nur eine rudimentäre Regelung auf große langsame Anregungen (Fahrer im Wiegetritt/Bergauf wird zu gemacht, wenn das aufhört wieder auf) oder ob sie tatsächlich in der Lage sind den Dämpfer entsprechend der Bodenbeschaffenheit zu Regeln. Wenne s nur ein Schaltdämpder is hast du sicher recht, ist er wirklich geregelt könnte er für seine simple Technik auch gut funktionieren. 
Und wenn sich beim testen der funktionsmuster raus stellt der kann nix, dann ist das auch ein Ergebnis, und man weiß es für später. Dafür testen wir doch. Dass die anderen Dämpfer gut funktionieren ist ja schon bekannt. Deshalb finde ich es gut und interessant das die Teile da eingebaut wurden.


----------



## Brainman (27. August 2014)

Ist nur ein Platzhalter der besser aussieht als ein Stück Holz.


----------



## SCM (27. August 2014)

Ohne die tiefgezogene Kettenstrebe fände ich das sogar schick. So siehts aus wie halb angeschossen aber doch nicht ganz erlöst.

Aber die Kettenstrebe ist einfach nur zum Davonlaufen...ich zitiere mal jemanden ungefähr: "Kack-Scheiss-Drecksumwerfer" war es, glaube ich.


----------



## coastalwolf (27. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...Es ist ein Dämpfer der für CC sicher absolut in Ordnung ist und da vielleicht auch seine Berechtigung hat...



Du bist ihn wohl noch nicht gefahren, oder? Das Ding funktioniert richtig gut und braucht sich hinter einem Monarch nicht zu verstecken. Habe den Dämpfer in meinem 301. Mit den einstellbaren Spacern und dem niedrigen Druckniveau erfüllt er alle Anforderungen an einen leichten Dämpfer ohne Piggy Pack.



foreigner schrieb:


> ....Gegen einen Bos Kirk oder CCDB Inline  hat das Ding gar keine Chance (und auch nicht gegen Monarch Plus oder Float X). Um das zu wissen muss man nicht erst testen.....



Wer natürlich der Meinung ist für 130mm FW braucht es noch mehr Performance kommt an den von Dir genannten Dämpfer nicht vorbei. Da sind wir einer Meinung. Bloß eigentlich sollte doch beim ICB 2.0 auch das Gewicht eine Rolle spielen, oder?


----------



## xTr3Me (27. August 2014)

65g Mehrgewicht gegenüber einer RP23 Büchse.. und was wirst du wohl mehr spüren? 65g oder einen besseren Dämpfer?


----------



## FloriLori (27. August 2014)

Mit dem Magura Kram ist es halt mal was anderes. Interessant finde ich es als E-Technik Ingenieur schon aber fahren würde ich es nicht wollen.


----------



## coastalwolf (27. August 2014)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> ....Das Ding funktioniert richtig gut und braucht sich hinter einem Monarch nicht zu verstecken. ....





xTr3Me schrieb:


> 65g Mehrgewicht gegenüber einer RP23 Büchse.. und was wirst du wohl mehr spüren? 65g oder einen besseren Dämpfer?



Dann erweitere ich mal meinen letzten Post....braucht sich hinter einem Monarch und einem RP23 nicht zu verstecken. Also ich nehme dann die 65g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (28. August 2014)

Weil wir hier eh immer viel über Gewicht reden - gehe ich Recht in der Annahme, dass man mit unserem Bike auch sowas machen dürfen wird? Musste beim "zweiten Teil" von dem Video an unser ICB denken.


----------



## hnx (28. August 2014)

Sehen keinen Grund warum nicht, der Fahrer kann fahren und der Trail ist geshaped. Da ists doch viel schlimmer, wenn man an jedem kleinen Absatz auf einem x-beliebigen Waldtrail einfach abzieht und im Flat landet.
Speziell nachdem das Video zum Codeine ja als Beispiel für das IBC angeführt wurde. Die Jungs haken schon ziemlich derbe und deren Trails sind nicht so "aalglatt" im Vergleich.


----------



## Don.Coyote (29. August 2014)

Laut Beschreibung ist das Bike genau für sowas gedacht!
Ich hoffe das wird bei der Herstellung auch noch weiterhin berüchsichtigt bei der ganzen (sinnlosen) Diskussionen um Flaschenhalter, Umwerfer usw.


----------



## nuts (29. August 2014)

Is doch wie immer: Wenn der Fahrer es kann, dann kann das Bike das problemlos. Ein anderer Fahrer wird das Bike dagegen auch ohne krassen Trail logger kaputt machen.


----------



## Don.Coyote (2. September 2014)

Das Argument mit der Fahrtechnik liest man ziemlich oft...
Ich finds meistens unpassend besonders wenn ein genaues Konzept definiert wurde!
Auch ein Profi verkackt mal einen Sprung und das Bike sollte trotzdem nicht in zwei Teile brechen.
Selbst wenn ich die Fahrtechnik noch nicht so drauf habe, sollte ich doch zumindest die Chance haben es zu lernen. Ansonsten dreh ich mich im Kreis...
Oder muss ich mir zuerst eine Fahrrad zum Üben kaufen und wenn ich es fahrtechnisch richtig drauf habe, dann das ICB 2.0?
Die Videos, welche das Konzept beschreiben, unterscheiden sich nicht so sehr von dem oben gezeigten.

Soll jetzt keine Rumstänkerei sein, vielmehr nochmal einen Ruck das definierte Konzept nicht aus den Augen zu verlieren!

Gruß


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. September 2014)

@Don.Coyote
Ich stimme dir da zu. Ein Bike braucht für den "Normalo" an manchen Stellen etwas mehr Fleisch bzw. mehr Robustheit. Sonst wird's zu speziell und bei etwas Pech sau teuer oder zumindest ärgerlich. Ein kleines bisserl Übergewicht (da reden wir ja nicht einmal von 250g auf das Bike gerechnet) und man hat dauerhaft seine Ruhe. Das finde ich persönlich besser, als ans Limit zu gehen. Da verzichte ich eher auf Lack und nimm ein Eloxal. Das spart auch Gewicht. 

//edit
Natürlich braucht man ein Bike nicht so bauen, dass man jeden Mist damit machen kann. Die gute Mitte finde ich ideal - mit einem Hang zu "eher einen Tick schwerer".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (2. September 2014)

Ich höre bei nuts Aussage mehr folgendes Bsp raus: Wenn jemand bei einem Roadgap in die Landung springt belastet er das Rad anders als jemand der zu kurz kommt oder zu weit springt. Da besteht doch einfach die Schwierigkeit das ganze richtig auszulegen, da man weder für den einen Extremfall (genau in die Landung - abgespeckter Rahmen) noch für den anderen Extremfall (zu weit/kurz - dicke Rohre und absoulute Stabilität) rechnen sollte, aber einen Kompromiss finden muss.


----------



## H.B.O (2. September 2014)

ich finde nuts argument nicht so richtig zwingend: man muss sich mal ansehen wie (dh)pros fahren, allein die (kurven)geschwindigkeiten die so jemand auch auf dem trailbike fahren kann bedingen extreme kräfte. man lernt nur fahren wenn man sich pusht, das heißt aber auch dass gute leute dauernd zeug probieren das nicht auf das 1. mal sitzt...


----------



## mpmarv (8. September 2014)

Wann wollt ihr eigentlich den Schreibfehler des Threads beseitigen...


----------



## nuts (24. September 2014)

Herr Schlender brät derweil die nächsten Rahmen, damit wir in Finale auch wirklich die richtigen Bikes haben...


----------



## help (24. September 2014)

Sieht schon ganz gut aus. Dieses Gußset beim Steuerrohr könnte man durch ein geformtes Unterrohr noch ersetzen


----------



## konsti-d (24. September 2014)

oder man könnte es direkt so übernehmen. Passt doch eigentlich sau gut zu diesem "Alutech", von diesem Schweiß-Großmeister "Jü" oder wie ihr ihn nennt.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (24. September 2014)

Die großen Rahmengrößen sehen wirklich sehr schlimm aus mit der riesigen Strebe hoch zum Sattelrohr !
Ich befürchte da ist noch nichtmal ein XL-Rahmen dabei !!!!???

Das ist ja noch schlimmer als bei Liteville......sieht aus wie beim Gerüstbauer geklaut !


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. September 2014)

Nö, ist L und M. Deshalb bin ich ja aus der Auswahl geflogen 
Aber es sind FUNKTIONSMUSTER verdammt! Da ist die Optik scheißegal...


----------



## ONE78 (24. September 2014)

Ich verstehe immernoch nicht warum hier nur ein schellenumwerfer mit 425er streben funktionieren soll. Wenn man den umwerfer an der kettenstrebe fest macht sollte doch auch ein E2 Low Direct Mount Front Derailleur wie hier funktionieren.







transition scout 27,5 mit 425er streben. Mir gefällt hier besonders das yoke, bzw die symmetrischen streben. Das yoke ist auch nicht so tief gezogen.


----------



## ice_bear (25. September 2014)

Und nicht zuvergessen, der Flaschenhalter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (25. September 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immernoch nicht warum hier nur ein schellenumwerfer mit 425er streben funktionieren soll. Wenn man den umwerfer an der kettenstrebe fest macht sollte doch auch ein E2 Low Direct Mount Front Derailleur wie hier funktionieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir könnten einen low direct Mount Umwerfer verbauen. Dabei würde allerdings das Yoke und der Lagersitz schmaler. Das wollen wir nicht so gern, weil wir nur einen Drehpunkt haben, um den Hinterbau steif zu kriegen (und nicht wie Transition noch eine Wippe obendrüber).

Tief gezogenes Yoke: Da kann man drüber streiten. Stefans Ansatz ist, möglichst _jeden_ Umwerfer fahren zu können. Also nimmt er zur Auslegung den größten, den er finden kann, und macht für den Platz. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass an dem Transition nicht jeder Umwerfer, bzw. nicht jede Kettenblattgröße, fahrbar ist.

Jürgen schweißt die Tage die Hinterbauten mit dem neuen Yoke, denke das wird schon eher in die Richtung von dem da oben gehen. Bin gespannt, wie es in Alu aussehen wird!


----------



## xTr3Me (25. September 2014)

Das  Transition hat auch eine richtig gute Geo. Finde es sehr interessant wie immer mehr Hersteller die Bikes konsequent auf kürzere Vorbauten und Variostützen auslegen. Das hat jetzt aber auch lange genug gedauert..


----------



## ONE78 (25. September 2014)

Wie sieht denn das neue yoke aus?


----------



## nuts (25. September 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn das neue yoke aus?



morgen gibt's Bilder


----------



## nuts (26. September 2014)

Einzelstück: Funktionsmuster mit Y-Hinterbau, einfach weil's geht:









Dieser Rahmen hat noch das alte Yoke. Die anderen drei Funktionsmuster kriegen das neue, deutlich kleinere Yoke und weniger asymmetrische Kettenstreben.


----------



## Pilatus (26. September 2014)

der Hinterbau und besonders das Yoke erinnert mich an das Richi Thorhammer...


----------



## xTr3Me (26. September 2014)

Also da gefällt mir sogar das alte Y-Blech wesentlich besser


----------



## SebT-Rex (26. September 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich denke mal eher dass der Herr PM neugierig war wie die e-Dämpfer funktionieren und von Magura ein paar Muster geordert hat. Ich finde die Dinger auch durchaus interessant. Aber ich probier Dinge ja auch lieber erstmal aus bevor ich sage "so'n Mist braucht kein Mensch"


 Exakt das ist der einzige und wahre Grund: Es ist mein Beruf neugierig zu sein und Sachen zu probieren die evtl unpopulär sind und es evtl auch bleiben. Aber ohne es getestet zu haben, steht mir keine Meinung zu. Marzocchi war lange zeit alles andere als populär, trotzdem habe ich sie jedes Jahr aufs neue getestet und ,wenn sie entsprechend gut waren, auch spezifiziert. Eine Formula Gabel hatte ich als einer der ersten in der Hand und fand sie gut, obwohl jeder der Meinung war, die könne nicht funktionieren. Kaum ein Jahr später ist das Ding populär und wird gern als Geheimtipp gehandelt.....
Ähnlich bei der eLect Geschichte: Wer ernsthaft der Meinung ist, Elektrik bzw Mechatronik hätte nichts am Rad verloren, hat einen zu hohen Tellerrand. Habt ihr mal versucht in den Kasseler Bergen an einem 2Tonnen Audi mit MagneticRide Fahrwerk dran zu bleiben? -> mit Standard (Sport)Fahrwerk zum scheitern verurteilt. Die Zeiten von Elektronik werden kommen und da ist es meine Aufgabe, den Zeitpunkt für den Einstieg nicht zu verpassen. Noch ist es nicht so weit, von den Regel- und Reaktionszeiten sind alle Systeme am Markt zu langsam, aber das wird sich ändern und dann wäre ich gern dabei! Denn das diese Systeme was können, ist jetzt schon absehbar und erlebbar!


----------



## xTr3Me (26. September 2014)

Klingt logisch, wie einem Sportwagen ein zwei Tonnen schwerer Autobahnbrummer in den Bergen davon fährt verstehe ich aber nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (26. September 2014)

versuchs mal, selbst wenn du ihn knackst, hat der Audi Pilot einen ganz anderen Stressfaktor....


----------



## xTr3Me (26. September 2014)

Sehe in den Bergen ein leichteres Fahrzeug aus Gewichtsgründen immer im Vorteil, aber ich bin auch noch nie einen Audi gefahren  ... vielleicht werde ich das bald täglich tun...


----------



## SebT-Rex (26. September 2014)

Du weißt aber das die Kasseler Berge ein Autobahnabschnitt ist, oder? Die Geschichte spielt sich bei deutlich über 200 ab, auf einer Passtraße gebe ich dir natürlich recht. Ist auch eigentlich egal, es geht um die Potentiale von Elektrik im Fahrwerk und da ist MagneticRide einfach ein Beispiel, was bewirkt werden kann. Ist so im Fahrrad nicht umzusetzen, aber der gedanke gefällt mir persönlich schon...
Mal ein Link: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetorheologische_Stoßdämpfer


----------



## foreigner (26. September 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal versucht in den Kasseler Bergen an einem 2Tonnen Audi mit MagneticRide Fahrwerk dran zu bleiben? -> mit Standard (Sport)Fahrwerk zum scheitern verurteilt.


Ja, letzten Winter zu genüge. Und nach langem Erwehren mussten sie dem kleinen Mazda mit einfachem Serienfahrwerk dann doch Platz machen, weil sie bei den nassen bis sehr nassen Straßenverhältnissen die es zu der Zeit, als ich die Strecke oft fahren musste, oft gab, wegen 850kg Mehrgewicht keine Chance in den Kurven hatten. 



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ... Die Zeiten von Elektronik werden kommen und da ist es meine Aufgabe, den Zeitpunkt für den Einstieg nicht zu verpassen. Noch ist es nicht so weit, von den Regel- und Reaktionszeiten sind alle Systeme am Markt zu langsam, aber das wird sich ändern und dann wäre ich gern dabei! Denn das diese Systeme was können, ist jetzt schon absehbar und erlebbar!


Ich glaube nur zum Teil, dass Elektronik überhaupt kommt. Erstens ist ein Auto extrem schlecht mit einem Fahrrad vergleichbar. Um da mal näher heran zu kommen muss man zum Motorrad schauen. Und da ist selbst im Profi-Sport Bereich (Ob Straße oder Gelände ist egal) heute quasi keine Elekrtonik am Fahrwerk zu finden. Versuche gab es genug, hat sich aber nicht bewährt und ist trotz großem Aufwand nie an die Perfomance guter, normaler Fahrwerke ran gekommen. Richtig gut gemachte, normale Gabeln und Dämpfer können unglaublich viel und auch quasi stufenlos variabel auf unterschiedliche Situationen reagieren und das ohne jegliche Reaktionszeit. Daher kann da ein elektronisch gesteuertes Fahrwerk selbst in der Theorie kaum etwas besser machen.
Am Fahrrad gibt´s überhaupt nur ein Punkt, an dem das elektrische Fahrwerk etwas besser machen kann: Wippen unterdrücken. Das macht im CC und Tourenbereich Sinn, da vielleicht etwas zu entwickeln (Für den ist das Magura Fahrwerk ja auch gedacht). Darüber hinaus wird man immer mit Reaktionszeiten und Steuerzeiten zu tun haben und es macht im heftigeren Einsatz kaum Sinn, vor allem auch, weil die Rahmen so gut sind und schon von Hause aus kaum mehr störende Antriebseinflüsse haben.
Ein weiterer Bereich in dem ich mir Elektronik in Zukunft (leider, und ich werd´s garantiert nicht kaufen) vorstellen kann, sind billige Fahrwerke. Ganz einfach aufgebaute Dämpfungen die dann durch Elektronik mehr Performance bekommen, weil es günstiger ist als aufwändige Dämpfungen zu bauen und vielleicht irgendwann gut funktioniert, wenn auch nicht auf dem Niveau teurer, normaler Fahrwerke. So ähnlich wie beim Auto die "elektronischen Sperrdifferenziale"(durch Bremseingriffe) statt einem mechanischen. Funktioniert nicht schlecht, aber niemals auf dem Nivau eines echten Differenzials.

Aber ich würde es genauso machen wie du, wenn ich die Möglichkeit dazu hätte und möglichst viel testen. Man wird manchmal überrascht, und auch ich lasse mich gerne positiv überraschen. Aber ich weiß auch, dass an meinem privaten Mountainbike auch maximal eine Lampe als elektrisches Teil kommen wird, und das obwohl ich denke, dass ich schon recht weit über den Tellerrand geschaut habe.
Selbst am Auto ist Elektronik nicht alles. Wenn man beispielsweise mal so mit Leuten spricht, die ihre tollen elektronischen Superfahrwerke gegen Öhlins Road & Track getauscht haben, dann fällt das Urteil doch sehr eindeutig aus ;-)


----------



## konsti-d (26. September 2014)

ein schweres Auto liegt bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten immer ruhiger und sicherer. Gewicht stabilisiert und wirkt dem Auftrieb entgegen. Da fährt man recht entspannt 300, wo der Sportwagen schon lange zappelig und unruhig ist (außer er ist gut verspoilert). Nicht meine Erfahrung, aber die von jemandem, der die 300 km/h schon mit sämtlichen Fahrzeugen auf deutschen Straßen gefahren ist.

Ein anpassbares Fahrwerk ist aber sicher überlegen. Ist doch der Traum eines jeden Fahrwerksspezialisten. So viel ich weiß wird durch Metallpartikel in der Dämpfungsflüssigkeit und Magnete die Viskosität und damit die Dämpfungseigenschaften beeinflusst. Zusammen mit Luftfedern, wo z.B. die Kammer vorübergehend verkleinert/vergrößert wird, könnte man da im Handumdrehen ein komplett anderes Setup fahren. Vielleicht sogar ohne Elektronik schon sehr interessant.

Thema elekronisches "Differenzial": von dem was ich weiß, sollen die Dinger die hinteren Bremsscheiben arg hernehmen... also das ist wirklich keine zufriedenstellende Neuerung für Leute mit einem gewissen Anspruch.

Der Profi-Bereich ist übrigens völlig uninteressant. Die fahren auf der Straße auf perfekten Strecken ohne Schlaglöcher etc. mit immer gleichem Grip(sehr hoch) und haben perfekt auf die Strecke abgestimmte Fahrwerke. Und selbst da wird es kommen, dass in verschiedenen Streckenabschnitten andere Setups gefahren werden. Ist einfach besser. Bis jetzt sind sie halt noch nicht so weit - kann auch eine Gewichtsfrage sein, das ist ja ein sehr wichtiges Thema bei Renngeräten.

Alles in allem stimm ich dem Foreigner aber für den Moment schon zu, gerade, wenn es um aktiv reagierende Regelungen gehen soll, braucht´s da einfach noch die ein oder andere Innovation.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (26. September 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Exakt das ist der einzige und wahre Grund: Es ist mein Beruf neugierig zu sein und Sachen zu probieren die evtl unpopulär sind und es evtl auch bleiben. Aber ohne es getestet zu haben, steht mir keine Meinung zu. Marzocchi war lange zeit alles andere als populär, trotzdem habe ich sie jedes Jahr aufs neue getestet und ,wenn sie entsprechend gut waren, auch spezifiziert. Eine Formula Gabel hatte ich als einer der ersten in der Hand und fand sie gut, obwohl jeder der Meinung war, die könne nicht funktionieren. Kaum ein Jahr später ist das Ding populär und wird gern als Geheimtipp gehandelt.....
> Ähnlich bei der eLect Geschichte: Wer ernsthaft der Meinung ist, Elektrik bzw Mechatronik hätte nichts am Rad verloren, hat einen zu hohen Tellerrand. Habt ihr mal versucht in den Kasseler Bergen an einem 2Tonnen Audi mit MagneticRide Fahrwerk dran zu bleiben? -> mit Standard (Sport)Fahrwerk zum scheitern verurteilt. Die Zeiten von Elektronik werden kommen und da ist es meine Aufgabe, den Zeitpunkt für den Einstieg nicht zu verpassen. Noch ist es nicht so weit, von den Regel- und Reaktionszeiten sind alle Systeme am Markt zu langsam, aber das wird sich ändern und dann wäre ich gern dabei! Denn das diese Systeme was können, ist jetzt schon absehbar und erlebbar!



Oder kurz: Das Bessere ist der Feind des Guten.

Mich würde halt das nachladen nerven, auch wenn man das nur alle paar Monate mal tun muss. Bin halt ein fauler Mensch ;-)

Aber sobald das Nachladen wegfällt könnte ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, so ein System zu fahren (wie gesagt: fauler Mensch - mich nervt genauso, dass ich den Dämpfer ständig zwischen Klettern und Abfahrt umstellen muss). Innerhalb eines Dämpfers wird genug Energie verbraten, dass man daraus die Elektronik speisen kann. Zur Energiegewinnung brauchts eigentlich nicht mehr als einen Magneten und eine Spule, zur Speicherung einen Kondensator. Mit elektrorheologischer Dämpfungsflüssigkeit (statt magnetrheologischer oder Ventilsteuermotoren) sollte selbst die begrenzte Energiemenge aus einem Kondensator  ausreichen, um die Dämpfung steuerbar zu machen. Magst du das nicht mal als Anregung weitergeben an die einschlägigen Hersteller?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (26. September 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Oder kurz: Das Bessere ist der Feind des Guten.
> 
> Mich würde halt das nachladen nerven, auch wenn man das nur alle paar Monate mal tun muss. Bin halt ein fauler Mensch ;-)
> 
> Aber sobald das Nachladen wegfällt könnte ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, so ein System zu fahren (wie gesagt: fauler Mensch - mich nervt genauso, dass ich den Dämpfer ständig zwischen Klettern und Abfahrt umstellen muss). Innerhalb eines Dämpfers wird genug Energie verbraten, dass man daraus die Elektronik speisen kann. Zur Energiegewinnung brauchts eigentlich nicht mehr als einen Magneten und eine Spule, zur Speicherung einen Kondensator. Mit elektrorheologischer Dämpfungsflüssigkeit (statt magnetrheologischer oder Ventilsteuermotoren) sollte selbst die begrenzte Energiemenge aus einem Kondensator  ausreichen, um die Dämpfung steuerbar zu machen. Magst du das nicht mal als Anregung weitergeben an die einschlägigen Hersteller?


auf keinen Fall! das behalten wir für uns, bommelmaster hat noch eine Überraschung im Gepäck, vll bauen wir ja eines Tages die ICF......wer weiß..


----------



## ONE78 (26. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> morgen gibt's Bilder



Neues yoke?


----------



## veraono (26. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Einzelstück: Funktionsmuster mit Y-Hinterbau, einfach weil's geht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, da freue ich mich nochmal mehr über das Wahlergebniss. In den CAD-Konstruktionen fand ich das Y-Konzept optisch gar nicht so schlecht, aber in real? Da finde ich das alte Funktionsmuster mit den Streben rechts und links einfach viel genialer


----------



## Deleted 244202 (27. September 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Noch ist es nicht so weit, von den Regel- und Reaktionszeiten sind alle Systeme am Markt zu langsam, aber das wird sich ändern und dann wäre ich gern dabei! Denn das diese Systeme was können, ist jetzt schon absehbar und erlebbar!


Die Dämpfungsverstellung im Maguradämpfer läuft über einen Servo, oder? Da ist die Stellgeschwindigkeit systembedingt begrenzt.
DT Swiss arbeitet doch seit min. 2012 schon an einer magnetorheologischen Dämpfung!? Im Sommer habe ich schon recht seriennahe Dämpfer mit der Technik von denen gesehen. Da sollte die Dämpfungsänderung nur noch von den Fluideigenschaften begrenzt sein.


----------



## Red_Herring (28. September 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal versucht in den Kasseler Bergen an einem 2Tonnen Audi mit MagneticRide Fahrwerk dran zu bleiben? -> mit Standard (Sport)Fahrwerk zum scheitern verurteilt.



An elektronischen Fahrwerken im Automobil und Motorrad hat noch nie jemand Zweifel angemeldet was die Rundenzeit betrifft. Das man dafür aber einen 2 Tonnen Audi, aus dem Jahr 2014, in den Kasseler Bergen ins Feld führen muss.. *schnappatmung*. . Da sieht man doch was falsch läuft. In Erinnerung sind da eher die Entwicklungen aus der F1  - Mitte bis Ende der 80er. Solange man Fahrspaß nicht von Rundenzeit trennt redet man allerdings sowieso aneinander vorbei. Nicht ohne Grund gab es in diesem Forum im Sinne des Fahrspaß Anfangs einige Stimmen für ein Hardtail auch wenn damit sicher schlechtere Zeiten machbar sind.

P.S. 90% der AUDI Kunden sind reine Style & Marketing Opfer.


----------



## nuts (28. September 2014)

Red_Herring schrieb:


> An elektronischen Fahrwerken im Automobil und Motorrad hat noch nie jemand Zweifel angemeldet was die Rundenzeit betrifft. Das man dafür aber einen 2 Tonnen Audi, aus dem Jahr 2014, in den Kasseler Bergen ins Feld führen muss.. *schnappatmung*. . Da sieht man doch was falsch läuft. In Erinnerung sind da eher die Entwicklungen aus der F1  - Mitte bis Ende der 80er. Solange man Fahrspaß nicht von Rundenzeit trennt redet man allerdings sowieso aneinander vorbei. Nicht ohne Grund gab es in diesem Forum im Sinne des Fahrspaß Anfangs einige Stimmen für ein Hardtail auch wenn damit sicher schlechtere Zeiten machbar sind.
> 
> P.S. 90% der AUDI Kunden sind reine Style & Marketing Opfer.



Und wessen Style und Marketing bist Du auf den Leim gegangen?


----------



## Brainman (28. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Und wessen Style und Marketing bist Du auf den Leim gegangen?



Er fährt bestimmt einen Volvo 240


----------



## Red_Herring (28. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Und wessen Style und Marketing bist Du auf den Leim gegangen?


Um von A nach B zu kommen sind mir Style und Marketing vollkommen egal.

Aber MV Agusta gehe ich gerne auf den Leim.


----------



## bebo2403 (28. September 2014)

Red_Herring schrieb:


> Um von A nach B zu kommen sind mir Style und Marketing vollkommen egal.
> 
> Aber MV Augusta gehe ich gerne auf den Leim.


Aha.
Hat wohl nicht ganz funktioniert mit dem Marketing.
Du kennst ja nicht mal den Namen der Firma


----------



## Speziazlizt (28. September 2014)

Brainman schrieb:


> Er fährt bestimmt einen Volvo 240



Auch damals konnte man Style und Marketing Opfer werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (28. September 2014)

Damals ja 
Heute ist man damit ein "Hipster"

Und nun "Back to the Roots" bitte.


----------



## Skoalman (28. September 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Auch damals konnte man Style und Marketing Opfer werden



Da gibt es aber definitiv bessere Spots...
















Volvo war zu dieser Zeit nicht nur turbo-technisch ganz weit vorne, sondern auch was die Werbung angeht.


----------



## ONE78 (28. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> morgen gibt's Bilder (von neuen yoke)



Und wie siehts jetzt aus? Hier langweilen sich ja schon alle und autotashtalk will hier doch keiner...


----------



## nuts (29. September 2014)

ich war beschäftigt, sorry. Hatte den Garagentor-Öffner ausgebaut, weil er hakte. Dann habe ich das Tor zugeworfen - und festgestellt, dass die Bolzen auch ohne den Öffner noch einrasten. Schöne scheiße.  

Jedenfalls hat unser Schweißer noch keine Bilder mit dem neuen Yoke geschossen, anders als angekündigt.


----------



## ONE78 (29. September 2014)

na dann, der hat doch bestimmt son neumodisches händi.


----------



## SebT-Rex (29. September 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> na dann, der hat doch bestimmt son neumodisches händi.


 Der Jürgen?


----------



## nuts (2. Oktober 2014)

In der WOMB ist übrigens ab heute ein ganz netter Artikel zu unseren Funktionsmustern (Eigenlob, Hust, Hust)

Als Teaser für die Bikes des Wochenendes:




 

 

 
(und ja, das Y sieht so wie ausgeführt wirklich bescheiden aus). Der Rest ist ganz schön schick, ab morgen Abend mehr!


----------



## hnx (2. Oktober 2014)

Mit Moveloc Stützen?!


----------



## ONE78 (2. Oktober 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 326079



so zu mir bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (3. Oktober 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> so zu mir bitte!



zu mir auch inkl. dem Manitou Dämpfer


----------



## Speziazlizt (3. Oktober 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> In der WOMB ist übrigens ab heute ein ganz netter Artikel zu unseren Funktionsmustern (Eigenlob, Hust, Hust)
> 
> Als Teaser für die Bikes des Wochenendes:
> 
> ...



Setzt @foreigner das ganze WE auf die E-Magura Ausstattung 

Schaut sehr gut aus!


----------



## robertg202 (3. Oktober 2014)

Die ersten beiden würde ich schon vom Fleck weg bestellen. 
Bitte macht schnell mit der Entscheidungsfindung und Serienfertigung....Ich will da wirklich eines!


----------



## Fladder72 (3. Oktober 2014)

Da das Muster mit Y-Hinterbau ja keiner haben will, nehme ich es gern freiwillig für den Lifetime-Test im Anschluss ans Wochenende in Finale. Viele gute Erkenntnisse Euch da unten!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich wünsche euch auch viel Spaß da unten. Wobei das Wetter hier auch Bombe ist. Ich denke ich werde morgen mal dem zur.. äh daheim gebliebene Jü in SchuBe nen Besuch abstatten. Weil im Harz isses ja auch schön


----------



## Goddi8 (4. Oktober 2014)

@nuts morgen Abend ist aber scho a wenig vorbei - mehr Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiillder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (5. Oktober 2014)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> @nuts morgen Abend ist aber scho a wenig vorbei - mehr Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiillder



Schätze mal die sind alle schwer mit Fahren beschäftigt...


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Oktober 2014)

Bin auf die Berichte gespannt. Ich hoffe mal, dass es eine kontroverse Diskussion gab


----------



## SebT-Rex (6. Oktober 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Schätze mal die sind alle schwer mit Fahren beschäftigt...


Fahren war nicht das Problem, aber das gute Essen und das Bier machen die Nächte ziemlich kurz;-)


----------



## onkel_c (6. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ... mach(t)en die Nächte ziemlich kurz;-)


 
jau verdammt kurz - zusätzlich bedingt durch die lange fahrt!

erster kurzer eindruck:
die konstruktion an sich ist sehr gelungen. das rad fährt sich sehr agil, wendig und bietet eine sehr gute federungsperformance.
obwohl der hinterbau mit 130mm nicht sonderlich fw bereit hält kann man mit dem 'bock' richtig bolzen. subjektiv fühlt sich das am heck nach 'mehr' an. das ganze harmoniert mit 150mm an der front sehr gut. mir hat das rad außerordentlich viel spaß bereitet.

auch bergan lässt es sich gut pedalieren, sehr antriebsneutral.

bei meinen 18o cm würde ich l nehmen. m war für mich auch noch gut fahrbar, aber ich mag es vom reach her lieber etwas länger. liegt auch daran, dass alle meine bikes eher (teils deutlich) länger sind. ich konnte aber beide bikes gut bewegen!

zu den austattungen und unterschieden später dann noch mehr....


----------



## onkel_c (6. Oktober 2014)

die testcrew!


----------



## Brainman (6. Oktober 2014)

Mit Manitou Fahrwerk, lecker


----------



## onkel_c (6. Oktober 2014)

noch ein paar impressionen:



 
fachsimpeln


 
volle konzentration



 

entspannte atmosphäre


----------



## onkel_c (6. Oktober 2014)

und weil ich gerade etwas 'luft' habe und so vergeßlich bin:

bei den fahrwerken war meine rangliste ziemlich eindeutig:
1. fox 36/float x
2. RS Pike/Monarch plus HV DbA
3. Manitou Mattoc/McL

das fox fahrwek hatte definitiv das größte 'bügelpotential', bot viel reserve für solch einen federweg und hatte zusätzlich einen hohen 'komfortfaktor'. die 36 ist derzeit in diesem segment einzigartig. sie bietet streng geshen null losbrechmoment bei extrem feinfühligem ansprechverhalten, steht dennoch hoch im federweg und federt sehr linear ohne durch zu schlagen. zusätzlich hat sie eine unglaubliche steifigkeit/lenkpräzision. der float im heck arbeitete ebnso feinfühlig. mir vermittelte er das gefühl nach 'mehr fw als 130mm'. mit diesem fahrwerk lief das 'onky-donky' zur höchstform auf. fahrspaß pur. 

das rs fahrwerk verrichtete seinen dienst ebenso zuverlässig wie gut. es kam lediglich nicht an die superbe performance von fox zusammen - oder aber es 'verschmolz' nicht ganz so traumhaft zu einer einheit wie die fox komponenten.

die manitou gabel fand ich nicht schlecht, wobei diese mir zu progressiv gen ende war. man hatte dadurch gefühlt ein recht straffes feeling auf dem bike, was nicht schlecht war, aber eben dauerhaft einen doch deutlich mehr forderte. der dämpfer verrichtete seinen job zuverlässig, konnte aber nicht an die performance der beiden erst genannten heran reichen.

allerdings möchte ich darauf verweisen, dass das fahren mit allen kandidaten spaß gemacht hat und wir hier in keinster weise über 'schlecht' reden. das was fox bot ist eher außergewöhnlich gewesen.

die anderen komponenten, zb dt swiss, cane creek, ... bin ich nicht gefahren weshalb ICH mir dazu kein urteil erlauben kann. dies werden aber sicher meine netten mitstreiter dann noch ausgiebig tun ...


----------



## onkel_c (6. Oktober 2014)

reifen wurden letztlich alle auf ein modell getauscht um gleiche verhältnisse zu haben. auch der luftdruck wurde bei alllen bikes auf einen wert gebracht um hier keine 'verwässerung' zu erhalten.

daher reifen ohne bewertung!


bei den bremsen lautet meine rangliste:

1. sram guide
2. magura mt7
3. und wirklich abgeschlagen hayes

die sram brake ist genau so wie ICH mir eine bremse wünsche. mann kann den hebel (als 1-finger bremser) sehr dicht an den lenker positionieren dank des sehr ergonomischen hebels, hat immer den gleichen druckpunkt und stets ausreichende bremspower.

die magura verfügt ebenso über sehr gute bremskraft und lässt diesbzgl. nix vermissen. aber die ergonomie des hebels ist für meine art der bremsennutzung leider suboptimal. ich mag dden hebel so nicht. zusätzlich hatte die vr bremse wohl etwas luft gezogen (unsaubere montage aufgrund leichten zeitmangels ...) was einen wandernden druckpunkt verursachte. dennoch konnte man mit der bremse bremsen.

von der hayes bremse bin ich eher enttäuscht. trotz guter ergonomie, eines schönen druckpuntes, besaß die bremse nicht wirklich hinreichend bremspower um sinnig bremsen zu können. man hatte auch das gefühl, die bremse hätte ein hitzeproblem. damit eingehend kam es immer wieder zu unangenehmen 'quietschen'. sie erinnerte mich an eine doch schon länger zurück liegende bremsengeneration, die dem heutigen stand der technik nun wirklich nicht repräsentiert.


----------



## onkel_c (6. Oktober 2014)

soweit erstmal ein wenig 'futter'.
später mehr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Oktober 2014)

Ja, ungefähr das hörte ich am Samstag beim Alutech-Testday auch über die Hayesbremse. Bin aber selber nix gefahren, waren fast nur M-Bikes...


----------



## H.B.O (8. Oktober 2014)

der dreieckshinterbau ist eindeutig der schönste


----------

